# Thinking about switching to boarding



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

In my experience, skiers do tend to pick up the sport faster but there is no way to get around taking your lumps the first few days.


----------



## Skylaa (Aug 12, 2011)

Yeah that doesn't suprise me - are wristguards a worthwile investment in your opinion? Especially for beginners


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

I've heard wrist guards can make injuries worse when it comes to snowboarding.

The beauty of snowboarding is that your legs are locked, so the injury zone is mostly your upper body and arms. You will realize this very quickly your first day out, because you will be eating shit alot. For many beginners, the wrists are the biggest injury zone since your natural instinct is to throw out your arms when you fall. Don't do it, and if you do try and make a fist instead of flat-palming. I personally have never had this problem since I grew up riding motorcycles and learned how to do the body-impact roll. Try and take the impact with your body, shoulders and thighs rather then your arms.

That being said, if you find yourself being a pretty good skier, you should pick up snowboarding pretty quickly. Last year I got on a pair of skis for the first time since I was 6 and was going down black diamonds by the end of the day. One of the biggest things that transfers over for both sports is understanding how to control your edges and understanding snow conditions and what to do on different terrain. If you can use that experience to overcome the fear of committing to a turn, you will progress really fast because that's one of the biggest roadblocks to learning.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

You need to rehab that knee and build the muscle up around it to help hold it in place. Once you dislocate something it becomes so much easier to pop out. PT is your best friend because of this.


----------



## Skylaa (Aug 12, 2011)

Yeah, i've got a fair amount of hockey playing to do before I go so, hopefully that will bring it up to strength


----------



## schmitty34 (Dec 28, 2007)

I skied when I was younger and then switched to snowboarding when I was 18. I found the first 4 hours of snowboarding WAY harder than skiing, but by the end of the day I was much better at snowboarding than I was skiing my first day (I was older so that probably helped).

After that first half day, I found that I progressed as a snowboarder MUCH faster than I did as a skier. You will fall a lot more at first, but once you get the hang of things you will find yourself progressing pretty fast.

I wakeboarded a lot before I started snowboarding so that may have helped as well, but they are definitely different so I still had a rough first few hours of falling and rolling down the hill.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Hockey isn't going to rebuild your knee.


----------



## chupacabraman (Jul 30, 2009)

If you plan on getting into Backcountry/Sidecountry then just keep your skis - way better. Otherwise, snowboard for sure!


----------



## IdahoFreshies (Jul 9, 2011)

chupacabraman said:


> If you plan on getting into Backcountry/Sidecountry then just keep your skis - way better. Otherwise, snowboard for sure!


So your telling him if he wants to do back country don't bother snowboarding?:dunno:


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

Skylaa said:


> Yeah that doesn't suprise me - are wristguards a worthwile investment in your opinion? Especially for beginners


My boy broke his wrist mid way through his 2nd season riding. I'm old so I wear them.
You can buy them, they are only like $20 and wear them for a while. If you then decide you don't need them your only out $20, not a whole season being sidelined.


----------



## TofuSama (May 20, 2010)

Skylaa said:


> Yeah that doesn't suprise me - are wristguards a worthwile investment in your opinion? Especially for beginners


I've been wearing wristguards since I switched from skiing, since my brother fractured his wrist when he started snowboarding. I would suggest them.


----------



## Zak (Jan 25, 2011)

even if you don't wear wristguards, keep a pair around.

if you do manage to injure your wrist somehow, then just pop one on, take a painkiller, and get back on the snow.


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

Pick your lessons later in the day, when the snow gives up...Use wrist guards and helmet...enjoy!


----------



## chupacabraman (Jul 30, 2009)

IdahoFreshies said:


> So your telling him if he wants to do back country don't bother snowboarding?:dunno:


I'm just saying that skiers have a huge advantage, so if you're switching to boarding you loose that advantage. Of course you can still do it, and it will still be a great time.
For example 'sidecountry' or 'slackcountry' or whatever you want to call it: if you're a boarder you're stuck bootpacking (with sometimes works and sometimes doesn't). Splitboard you say? Yes that's practical for backcountry, but not for sidecountry.
If someone is already a skier, and wants to get into doing backcountry, then why would they switch to snowboarding?


----------



## IdahoFreshies (Jul 9, 2011)

oh ok, well thats a given. Of course you will be at a disadvantage because of the switch. I thought u were saying back country sucks with snowboarding in general and its not worth it to try.


----------



## JayMess686 (Jul 14, 2011)

if you do switch over to boarding watch your knees. you if you fall you dont pop out of your board like you would skis. so a hard and awkward fall could resort in a knee injury


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit (Jun 27, 2009)

JayMess686 said:


> if you do switch over to boarding watch your knees. you if you fall you dont pop out of your board like you would skis. so a hard and awkward fall could resort in a knee injury


you have more of a chance in hurting your knees skiing then snowboarding.


----------



## IdahoFreshies (Jul 9, 2011)

Cr0_Reps_Smit said:


> you have more of a chance in hurting your knees skiing then snowboarding.


ya, major hit spots are wrists and your ass, knees too but its better to fall on your knee than the wrists. I know i had a broken tail bone after my first year. It still felt uncomftorable to sit in a hard chair into june...

If you can remember to fall on your elbows or shoulder instead of sticking out your arms that will save you alot of pain.


----------



## schmitty34 (Dec 28, 2007)

chupacabraman said:


> I'm just saying that skiers have a huge advantage, so if you're switching to boarding you loose that advantage. Of course you can still do it, and it will still be a great time.
> For example 'sidecountry' or 'slackcountry' or whatever you want to call it: if you're a boarder you're stuck bootpacking (with sometimes works and sometimes doesn't). Splitboard you say? Yes that's practical for backcountry, but not for sidecountry.
> If someone is already a skier, and wants to get into doing backcountry, then why would they switch to snowboarding?


Easier to get to the backcountry as a skier, but snowboarding in the powder looks much more fun than skiing IMO. Although, I wasn't very good at powder when I skied so I don't know for sure, but when I'm floating on the pow it feels more fun than what I see skiers doing.

Plus, I'm shocked at how many skier I hear complaining when the snow is deep :laugh:. I just want to punch those poeple in the face. Don't get me wrong, there are skiers that totally shred the deep stuff, but there are those that don't like it because it's hard.


----------



## chupacabraman (Jul 30, 2009)

Ya no doubt


----------



## IdahoFreshies (Jul 9, 2011)

if your doing deep, out in the middle of nowhere backcountry you cant hike it in skiis anyway. For back country you put the board on your back and bust out the snow shoes. There, "disadvantage" gone.
I havent ridden pow on skiis but i would think having a wide powder board would keep you up better than wide skiis. It doesent matter how deep the snow is below me, when im riding i usually sink in the same amount. Im pretty sure skiiers sink in alot more at the same speed.


----------



## Qball (Jun 22, 2010)

IdahoFreshies said:


> if your doing deep, out in the middle of nowhere backcountry you cant hike it in skiis anyway. For back country you put the board on your back and bust out the snow shoes. There, "disadvantage" gone.
> I havent ridden pow on skiis but i would think having a wide powder board would keep you up better than wide skiis. It doesent matter how deep the snow is below me, when im riding i usually sink in the same amount. Im pretty sure skiiers sink in alot more at the same speed.


Skis are better than snowshoes for backcountry travel, why do you think they make splitboards? They have bindings that can be switched between touring mode and downhill mode for backcountry skiers. The only disadvantage a splitboard has compared to skis is you have to take the time to put the board together before you make your descent.


----------



## IdahoFreshies (Jul 9, 2011)

Qball said:


> Skis are better than snowshoes for backcountry travel, why do you think they make splitboards? They have bindings that can be switched between touring mode and downhill mode for backcountry skiers. The only disadvantage a splitboard has compared to skis is you have to take the time to put the board together before you make your descent.


whoops, my bad


----------



## schmitty34 (Dec 28, 2007)

So what we are all saying here is that there is no reason to consider skiing over snowboarding...discussion over :laugh:

Make the switch, don't look back, and lead a much happier and fulfilling life. Enjoy!


----------



## chupacabraman (Jul 30, 2009)

Snowolf said:


> I don't fully agree with this.
> I get your overall point here El Chupacabre and agree to a degree that a skier can have a little easier time hitting side country in general. Where I disagree is that it is substantially more impractical for a boarder. Plenty of people ride their split boards inbounds or some like me will bring a park board and their split. I have spent the morning lapping the park then after lunch go to the car and grab the pack and the split.
> Skiers often do the same thing with regard to skis. Both will need to stop and skin up for any serious side country and when a climb becomes very steep to access a chute, both are boot packing with crampons anyway.


The difference is probably not as impractical as I initially led on, but it still exists. I've never seen someone riding their splitboard in-bounds, and I don't know why someone would since they aren't very nice to ride in the first place (compared to your regular board of choice that is). It would be a better idea to bring both boards and switch later as you mention that you do sometimes.
For a skier, you can use the exact gear you love and always use, with the addition of just a pair of skins. They're not riding around in-bounds with sub-par gear and a bunch of extra crap in their pack, and they're riding out of bounds with that same gear too. Their advantage of small little side steps up, continue skiing, etc enables them to get to more features and quicker (in-regards to inbounds and sidecountry)
However when it's steep and both are bootpacking... advtange swings to the snowboarder who is wearing the better boots


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

I am not sure where you are getting the idea that a splitboard isn't very nice to ride inbounds. The only real penalty I've seen is with weight. I've ridden several splits inbounds and have not thought, "gee I wish I wasn't on a split for this". For most sidecountry I haven't also seen the need to have a split out there. I'm sure it differs by spot though. Where you have sidecounty that involves an actual tour, I'm sure a split would be handy. I am also thinking of those spots where people on skis would have actual AT gear to get out there. 

Most sidecountry spots are a short traverse or boot at most out. Where there only true bc gear you'll need is a beacon, shovel, probe and partner. Not some sort of touring set up.


----------



## chupacabraman (Jul 30, 2009)

So when you're doing your normal every day riding that you do (whatever that is) you really can't tell much of a difference between riding a split or your usual board?
Everyone talks about how they can decipher small differences from board-to-board during their reviews (a MM here or there on specs, magic material inside, "1 point" flexier, etc) but you aren't going to notice when your board is cut in half and weighs a lot more?
I find that almost impossible to believe.
--
Definitely agree with you that it will differ from place to place, and how most sidecountry spots are usually not requiring full touring gear (just avy gear).


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Nope I can't. 

Not in the way you are talking about it. The biggest difference is weight. Otherwise, a split rides just like it's solid counter part. I've found my Summit and Heritage to ride just like their solid cousins. Weight penalty aside. Which can be a big difference for some. I am also not trying to take these boards in the park. For free ride terrain they are fine. If you have a resort where sidecountry involves an actual tour, it's fine. 

I am also riding on splitboard specific bindings, use factory splits, and things like K clips. 

Are they resort boards? No. Neither are AT setups. You still see plenty of people riding their AT gear at a ski area. There is not much of a gap is all I am saying. If you can't enjoy a day riding a splitboard at a resort, you are also not capable of enjoying a day on a solid board either. In other words, it's the rider that isn't up to the challenge.


----------



## chupacabraman (Jul 30, 2009)

killclimbz said:


> ... If you can't enjoy a day riding a splitboard at a resort, you are also not capable of enjoying a day on a solid board either. In other words, it's the rider that isn't up to the challenge.


I can agree with that. But then again, I can enjoy a day riding a crappy 140cm girls board, but it isn't optimal.


----------

